

I'm taking a class on Go and documenting my progress. - qrush
http://golang.tumblr.com/

======
docgnome
Am I the only one who though he meant this Go?
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go_(game)>

~~~
araneae
Web log, March 10th. Today I have become 29kyu. I still lose to my sensei with
13 handicap stones, despite the fact that these are tutoring games. May God
have mercy on my soul.

~~~
fierarul
One of the few comment where I laughed in real-life. So, LOL :-)

